# Hang Walls From Top Down or Bottom Up?



## TomBrooklyn

Do you hang walls from the top down, or bottom up?


----------



## Tim0282

Top down, or you will have a gap at the top instead of at the bottom. Walls are a little over 8' and 9'.


----------



## joepro0000

Yes top down!


----------



## TomBrooklyn

Ahhh sooo.


----------



## wnybassman

Although there are those times we will start from the bottom and work up, such as the end walls of vaulted/cathedral ceilings. Always works out better for us doing it that way


----------



## joepro0000

Yes, and also on demising walls in commerical jobs, we start off at the bottom.


----------



## cody k

YEA TOP DOWN UNLESS U HAVE SOMETHING LIKE A 16 FOOT WALL THEN I WOULD PROLY START WIT A 34in rip it all depends tho


----------



## gazman

Found this old thread.
I feel sorry for you guys, here in Au we start at the bottom first as we use cornice around the wall/ceiling junction so it does not matter if there is a gap.


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> Found this old thread.
> I feel sorry for you guys, here in Au we start at the bottom first as we use cornice around the wall/ceiling junction so it does not matter if there is a gap.


That cornice looks pretty small, are you expected to fill the recess?


----------



## moore

That's some gravy hanging. Looks like the edge of cornice Is right on the edge of the recess. HEY ,,,, the gap has to go somewhere ,, top,middle or bottom,,, had a green tell me this once. The gap has to go somewhere dude.I just walked away grinning .


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> That's some gravy hanging. Looks like the edge of cornice Is right on the edge of the recess. HEY ,,,, the gap has to go somewhere ,, top,middle or bottom,,, had a green tell me this once. The gap has to go somewhere dude.I just walked away grinning .


I didn't notice the recess on the "top" sheet, you're right...Doesn't look like it gets filled either :mellow:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> That's some gravy hanging. Looks like the edge of cornice Is right on the edge of the recess. HEY ,,,, the gap has to go somewhere ,, top,middle or bottom,,, had a green tell me this once. The gap has to go somewhere dude.I just walked away grinning .


Just got that pic off the net to show what I meant. The cornice genaraly covers the recess, 75mm cove is probably the most popular here.
So yes it is gravy compared to what you have to do.


----------



## cazna

55mm is our most used, and it sits slightly above the shoulder sometimes, Easy fixed with one swipe of topping once coved.


----------



## Kiwiman

Here in NZ the general rules are the ceilings first then top wall sheet hard against the ceiling, then the bottom sheet, that way the top and bottom sheets aren't compressed together, they also have to be 10mm off the floor, the builders that actually give a [email protected] use sheets that are tapered on one side only so there's no problems with cornice or skirting covering the taper.


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> Here in NZ the general rules are the ceilings first then top wall sheet hard against the ceiling, then the bottom sheet, that way the top and bottom sheets aren't compressed together, they also have to be 10mm off the floor, the builders that actually give a [email protected] use sheets that are tapered on one side only so there's no problems with cornice or skirting covering the taper.


Now THAT sounds like the way it should be done.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

In the south (where everything is like 150 years behind everyone else) even if there is crown moulding, we still have tape the corner to prevent bug movement and stop the flow of air moving from the ground to the ceiling, like I said we ARE behind the times but down here the heat still rises and it will flow up the wall cavity and out around the moulding, leaving black (smoke like looking stains) on the wall after a year or two.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> In the south (where everything is like 150 years behind everyone else) even if there is crown moulding, we still have tape the corner to prevent bug movement and stop the flow of air moving from the ground to the ceiling, like I said we ARE behind the times but down here the heat still rises and it will flow up the wall cavity and out around the moulding, leaving black (smoke like looking stains) on the wall after a year or two.


Same thing here, they call it a WEATHER SEAL 

Then, they still want you finish it, just in case the home owner (purchaser) changes their mind. When money gets tight, the crown mold is the 1st thing they drop.

So were behind 150 years too:yes:


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> That's some gravy hanging. Looks like the edge of cornice Is right on the edge of the recess. HEY ,,,, the gap has to go somewhere ,, top,middle or bottom,,, had a green tell me this once. The gap has to go somewhere dude.I just walked away grinning .


 
Couldn'cha just save up all the gaps in a bucket and use them when you need a door opening? :whistling2:duuude

Kiwi that's what I consider "normal" hanging except for the lack of recess at the bottom which must make it sweeet for the trim guys. On oddball ceiling heights,high rooms and crazy angles we start with a rip (half inch off the floor...use a scrap rip to sit on) and stack on up. It helps especially when you have to break the sheets...none of that Charlie Brown zig zag :thumbsup:

PS: A 32" rip puts the next rolled edge at a nice 80" and keeps the joint off the headers/jackstuds...then 128" usually tops out or runs across the arc windows/etc rather than on that big ugly header.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Same thing here, they call it a WEATHER SEAL
> 
> Then, they still want you finish it, just in case the home owner (purchaser) changes their mind. When money gets tight, the crown mold is the 1st thing they drop.
> 
> So were behind 150 years too:yes:


Thats where our gibcove/cornice would kill 2 birds with one stone, weather seal and crown moulding in one hit, I charge the same price as taping the angle... they go for cornice nearly every time.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Thats where our gibcove/cornice would kill 2 birds with one stone, weather seal and crown moulding in one hit, I charge the same price as taping the angle... they go for cornice nearly every time.


You are ripping yourself off Kiwiman. We charge $4.00 Lm extra for square set. They pick cove nearly all of the time, and when they dont YOU GET SOME CREAME.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> You are ripping yourself off Kiwiman. We charge $4.00 Lm extra for square set. They pick cove nearly all of the time, and when they dont YOU GET SOME CREAME.


Stone the bloody crows blue, fair suck of the sav cobber, is that fair dinkum....would you believe there are guys in Christchurch that don't charge any extra for square set on top of their square metre rate (crazy but true).


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Kiwiman said:


> Stone the bloody crows blue, fair suck of the sav cobber, is that fair dinkum....would you believe there are guys in Christchurch that don't charge any extra for square set on top of their square metre rate (crazy but true).


 Huh???


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Huh???


I know right? If your going to be on the internet speak American fer the love of Pete! :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman

Hahaha, I was just having a bit of fun with Gazman and there Aussie lingo...Crocodile Dundee style.
I know what it all means, thats the main thing.


----------



## Mudshark

SlimPickins said:


> I know right? If your going to be on the internet speak American fer the love of Pete! :laughing:


Better yet - speak Canadian Eh


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Better yet - speak Canadian Eh


better yet speak kiwi

baaaaaaa ba baa baaaaaaaa baa ba baaa baaaaaaaa ba baa sheep baa ba baaaaaaa ba sheep baaaaaaa'd baaaa


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> better yet speak kiwi
> 
> baaaaaaa ba baa baaaaaaaa baa ba baaa baaaaaaaa ba baa sheep baa ba baaaaaaa ba sheep baaaaaaa'd baaaa


Or speak Canadian, oh ya eh, nice beaver eh oh ya :jester:.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Or speak Canadian, oh ya eh, nice beaver eh oh ya :jester:.


Heres some canadian, Lets all get together with a few beers and go pulling and rooting for our favourite hockey team, To us in the southern hemisphere thats gay as hell, but to canuks its all good, Sheep arnt so bad after all.

Actually that reminds me of a job i was on once, This big maori guy said if he was in a paddock he would shag a sheep if someone else started it??? Does that make it ok????


----------



## SlimPickins

Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha, I was just having a bit of fun with Gazman and there Aussie lingo...Crocodile Dundee style.
> I know what it all means, thats the main thing.


Well, as long as YOU understand what you're saying then there's no need for you to worry about the rest of us:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


> Stone the bloody crows blue, fair suck of the sav cobber, is that fair dinkum....would you believe there are guys in Christchurch that don't charge any extra for square set on top of their square metre rate (crazy but true).


Ok, so I'll translate .... 
Stone the bloody crows (Holy cow mate)
Fair suck of the sav cobber (Oh come on mate, stop lying to me) 
Is that fair dinkum (is that true) :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Kiwiman said:


> Ok, so I'll translate ....
> Stone the bloody crows (Holy cow mate)
> Fair suck of the sav cobber (Oh come on mate, stop lying to me)
> Is that fair dinkum (is that true) :yes:


 Well ya should a just posted up,,, by golly!!! Jerking our chain wit that blow taint fittin


----------



## Kiwiman

Capt-sheetrock said:


> by golly!!! Jerking our chain wit that blow taint fittin


 Huh? :huh:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Kiwiman said:


> Huh? :huh:


You have to say "by golly", if you don't nobody knows your serious


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Huh? :huh:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:I understood It perfectly.


----------



## Muddy Perfection

Please do one or the other. I'm working a charity project now, so you get what help you get, but whoever hung one bathroom wall started on the middle:blink:!? Now I have a butt 4-5 inches from the floor. Oh well, you get what you get. I keep reminding myself what my mentor said, "a good finisher makes it look good no matter how it was hung. Any finisher can finish well hung board, but the true finishers are those who make it look like it was hung well when it wasn't.":thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Muddy Perfection said:


> Oh well, you get what you get. I keep reminding myself what my mentor said, "a good finisher makes it look good no matter how it was hung. Any finisher can finish well hung board, but the true finishers are those who make it look like it was hung well when it wasn't.":thumbsup:


I would like to go out on a limb here and say that the true finishers are those that can make it look well hung and haven't lost their a$$ in the meantime....ie. "I'm sorry but I can't possibly stick to my 
already-rock-bottom price when the hanging is atrocious" 

Then again, if it's charity work you have nothing to worry about. (unless you're going to have to be there longer than you intended because you didn't anticipate just how badly a group of non-skilled people armed with cordless drills, hammers and razor-knives could make a mess of things)


----------



## Muddy Perfection

SlimPickins said:


> I would like to go out on a limb here and say that the true finishers are those that can make it look well hung and haven't lost their a$$ in the meantime....ie. "I'm sorry but I can't possibly stick to my
> already-rock-bottom price when the hanging is atrocious"
> 
> Then again, if it's charity work you have nothign to worry about. (unless you're going to have to be there longer than you intended because you didn't anticipate just how badly a group of non-skilled people armed with cordless drills, hammers and razor-knives could make a mess of things)


Right, I can't complain. It just wasn't pretty!:blink:


----------

